# Night time boar with a bow



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Watch "October Boar ((Awesome nocturnal shot))" on YouTube





26 yard shot. Always amazed me how fast they can move! Nocturnal was cool on this shot.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

DRT!!. Ive shot a hand full at night with a recovery rate of 3 out of 5. Tough mamba jammers. Love the nocturnal nocks


----------

